# Which piece is technically more demanding?



## Robeck

I'm trying to decide between

- Mendelssohn op. 54 Variations serieuses
- Schumann op. 9 Carnaval
- Schumann op. 13 Symphonic Etudes 

which to play next. I'd like to know from players who have experience with playing them which is in their opinion the more difficult ones. Thanks!


----------



## Tchaikov6

Technically more demanding? Probably Carnaval.

But overall, I would say Symphonic Etudes. Mendelssohn isn't all that hard personally- there are some tough passages but overall the variations are easy compared to the two Schumann... of course the Variations aren't simple either!

I would choose whatever piece you like better, though, not based on difficulty!


----------



## Pugg

> I would choose whatever piece you like better, though, not based on difficulty!


The perfect answer, go with your feelings O.P.


----------



## quietfire

Nobody is giving you a direct answer here.

I would say they are roughly similar in "difficulty" - they are fairly advanced pieces.

Out of 10, 10 being most difficult:

Mendelssohn op. 54 Variations serieuses is about an 8.
Schumann op. 9 Carnaval is about an 8.
Schumann op. 13 Symphonic Etudes is a 9.


----------



## Robeck

Thanks for the replies. I am still unsure and maybe I will just play all of them if my professor lets me. They're all just too beautiful.


----------

